# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  200 të shumëkërkuarit shqiptarë në të gjithë Botën

## Albo

*Ja 200 te shumekerkuarit shqiptare ne te gjithe boten
*
Redinalda Caushaj 
E Hene, 29 Dhjetor 2008

TIRANË - Policia shqiptare dhe koleget e saj ne te gjithe boten, kane ne listen e personave me te kerkuar rreth 200 shqiptare, kryesisht per krime te renda. Ata akuzohen per vepra te ndryshme penale, si vrasje, krijim dhe pjesemarrje ne organizate kriminale, perdhunime, trafiqe te ndryshme, etj. Per vite me radhe keta persona jane shpallur ne kerkim nderkombetar nga ana e Interpol Tiranes, por kane vazhduar te gezojne lirine e plote. Ata gjenden te fshehur ne skaje te ndryshme te botes, edhe pse nje pjese e tyre kane marre nje denim te formes se prere nga ana e drejtesise shqiptare, ne mungese per veprat qe kane kryer, ndersa pjesa tjeter jane nen hetim apo nen gjykim. Thuajse te gjithe mbajne mbi supe histori te ndryshme, te cilat jane shkruar nga perfaqesues te akuzes dhe kane zene vend ne dosje. Emri i tyre i cilesuar si i pandehur ka pershkruar nje rruge ne te gjithe hallkat. Edhe pse ne listen e Interpolit Internacional, ndodhen 200 personat e shumekerkuar nga vendi yne ne te gjithe boten, nje pjese e tyre, ne krahasim me ata te cilet nuk dihet se ku ndodhen te fshehur, jane zbuluar se ku jetojne por s'mund te arrestohen. Ata nuk mund te ekstradohen ne vendin tone, pasi kane fituar azil politik ne shtetin ku dhe jane strehuar. Ne listen e gjate gjenden emrat e vellezerve Haklaj, te akuzuarit si kreu i te ashtuquajtures "Hakmarrja per Drejtesi", Orik Shyti, Altin Arapi i denuar me burgim te perjetshem nga drejtesia shqiptare etj. Po keshtu ne kete liste gjenden emrat e Gentian Cakes, Izet Haxhise, i njohur si ekzekutori i deputetit te PD-se Azem Hajdari, nje prej drejtuesve te "Bandes se Lushnjes", Enver Dondollaku, etj. Policia e Shtetit neper analiza te ndryshme, pervec te tjerave gjithmone i rikujton te kerkuarit qe kane per te vuajtur denimin e marre nga gjykatat. Lista me emrat dhe fotot e shqiptareve me te kerkuar ne bote eshte shperndare neper komisariatet e vendit, si dhe i eshte dhene Interpolit Internacional qe i ka inkuadruar ne listen e plote te te kerkuarve nga e gjithe bota, bashke me fotot dhe te dhenat e tyre. 

Kater te zhdukurit ne menyre misterioze

Tirane- Ne nje moshe ende te vogel, ne menyre misterioze tre femije jane zhdukur vite me pare. Ne listen e te humburve rezulton edhe nje i ri, i cili diten kur humbi kontaktet me te afermit e tij ishte vetem 21 vjec. Qe te katert nuk jane gjetur ende. Ata kerkohen nga Interpol Tirana, e cila ka publikuar fotografite e tyre, ne momentin qe ata jane zhdukur. Kater te humburit jane Lirim Bodini, Artur Carja, Rafael Kurti dhe Ylber Likaj. Historite e zhdukjes se tyre misterioze do te ndryshojne shume pak nga njeri tjetri. Ne listen e personave ne kerkim nga Interpol Tirana, rezulton se persona i pare i zhdukur ka qene Ylber Likaj, kur ishte vetem 21 vjec. Ai humbi kontaktet me familjen e tij pikerisht me 20 tetor te vitit 1996, ne Pleshte te Burrelit. Nente vjet me vone u regjistrua nje tjeter zhdukje. Artur Carja vetem 8 vjec humbi nga syte e prinderve te tij ne treg, ne qytetin e Elbasanit. Qe nga ajo dite ai nuk eshte gjendur ende. Nje vit me vone humbi nje tjeter femije. Rafael Kurti, 13 vjec humbi kontaktet e tij me familjen, e cila jeton ne Berat. Ne viti 2007 bashkemoshatari i Kurtit, Lirim Bodini zhduket ne Selishte te Dibres. Per vite me radhe Interpol Tirana ne bashkepunim edhe me homologet e saj ka nisur kerkimet per gjetjen e kater personave. Nga kerkimet nuk ka rezultuar asnje e dhene, ndersa fotografite e tre femijeve jane shperndare ne te gjitha vendet.

Dy femra ne listen e Interpol Tiranes te shumekerkuara 

Mes morise se historive dhe te dhenave mbi te super te kerkuarit ndodhet emrat dhe fotografite e dy femrave. Keto te fundit, ka te njejtin status si personat e tjere te shpallur ne kerkim. Zylfie Haklaj, e cila kerkohet per disa vrasje dhe plagosje te ndodhura ne qytetin Tropojes. Haklaj eshte vene ne pranga pak muaj me pare ne Suedi, vend ku ishte strehuar prej kohesh se bashku me familjen e saj. Haklaj ka kerkuar azil politik ne Suedi, ndersa pritet qe te vendoset nga Gjykata e Godenbergut nese ajo do te ekstradohet ne vendin tone apo do te fitoje azilin politik si pjesa tjeter e familjes ne Suedi. Femra e dyte e cila rezulton te jete person ne kerkim nderkombetar nga ana e Interpol Tiranes eshte Merita Lamaj. Ajo akuzohet per vepren penale te vrasjes se mbetur ne tentative, ngjarja kjo e ndodhur ne qytetin e Vlores, ku edhe nga kerkohet.



Lista



1.

Emri: Artan Muca 

Ditelindja: 13 Maj 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Bradashesh/ Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vraje, Perdorim te paligjshem te armeve eksplozivit. 

Kerkohet: Elbasani

2. 

Emri: Nikoll Ahi 

Ditelindja: 15 Mars 1959 (49 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Bercolle/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve dhe eksplozivit

Kerkohet: Shkodra 

3.

Emri: Klodian Ahmataj 

Ditelindja: 5 prill 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Permet/ Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, Perdorim te armeve dhe eksplozivit te kryera ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet nga: Athina/ Greqi, Gjirokastra/ Shqiperi 

4. 

Emri: Lavderim Ajce 

Ditelindja: 1 prill 1951 (57 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Bitincke/ Devoll/ Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Korce/Shqiperi

5.

Emri: Fredi Aliaj 

Ditelindja: 12 qershor 1980 (28 vjec) 

Vendlindja: FIER/Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

6. 

Emri: Sokol Aliaj 

Ditelindja: 6 korrik 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier/Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet:Durres/ Shqiperi

7. 

Emri: Refik Aliji 

Ditelindja: 22 prill 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Presovo, ish Serbi dhe Mali i Zi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Serbia 

8.

Emri: Petrit Ame

Ditelindja: 14 Maj 1959 (49 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Debar,ish Jugosllavia 

Akuzohet per: Krimet e lidhur me drogen 

Kerkohet: Shkup/ ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonise

9.

Emri: Altin Arapi

Ditelindja: 23 janar 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Mashtrim, Vrasje, Perdorimi i armeve dhe eksplozivit ne krime te kryera ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

10.

Emri: Jeton Arifi

Ditelindja: 18 qershor 1980 (28 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Konculj/ Bujanovac, ish Serbia dhe Mali i Zi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Bujanovac/ Serbi, Vranje/ Serbi

11. 

Emri: Ilir Avdullahu

Ditelindja: 24 gusht 1982 (25 vjec)

Vendlindja: Prishtine, Kosove

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, Krime te organizuara, krime nderkombetare

Kerkohet nga: UNMIK 

12. 

Emri: Rrahim Avdullahu

Ditelindja: 22 Maj 1983 (25 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Prishtine, Kosove

Akuzohet per:Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Prishtina/ UNMIK 

13.

Emri: Alban Bajraktari

Ditelindja: 20 shkurt 1977 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, vrasje te mbetura ne tentative, krime te kryera duke perdorur arme, eksploziv

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/ Shqiperi, Tirana/ Shqiperi

14.

Emri: Edon Bajrami

Ditelindja: 5 Nentor 1985 (22 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Prishtina, ish serbia dhe Mali i Zi

Akuzohet per: Mashtrim nepermjet kompjuterave 

Kerkohet nga: Prishtina

15.

Emri: Besnik Balaj 

Ditelindja: 29 Mars 1958 (50 vjec

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi gjuha qe flet: shqip

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Prishtina/ Kosova/ UNMIK 

16.

Emri: Avni Balazi

Ditelindja: 10 korrik 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Funarez/ Librazhd, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perfshirje ne krime te armeve dhe eksplozivit, kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

17. 

Emri: Enkelejd Banaj 

Ditelindja: 21 dhjetor 1974 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Ballsh, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perfshirje te armeve dhe eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Fier/ Shqiperi

18.

Emri: Dashamir Banushi 

Ditelindja: 14 shkurt 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafikim

Kerkohet: Kavaje/ Shqiperi

19. 

Emri: Andi Bardhoshi 

Ditelindja: 2 Maj 1975 (33vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te kryera ne bashkepunim, perdorim i armeve te paligjshme ne krim

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

20.

Emri: Helidon Becka 

Ditelindja: 7 korrik 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim, perdorim i armeve te paligjshme ne krim 

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

21.

Emri: Armando Begaj

Ditelindja: 5 tetor 1969 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kuc Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim i armeve ne krim 

Kerkohet: Vlore/ Shqiperi

22.

Emri: Altin Belulaj 

Ditelindja: 29 qershor 1980 (28 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafik te qenieve njerezore 

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

23

Emri: Riza Berisha 

Ditelindja: 20 korrik 1954 (54 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kamenica/Kosove

Akuzohet per: Mashtrim 

Kerkohet nga: Prizreni/ UNMIK 

24.

Emri: Besnik Bilalli 

Ditelindja: 29 tetor 1981 (26 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Stroc/Strovce, Vushtrri/ Vucitern, Kosove

Kerkohet: Prishtina/ Kosove

25.

Emri:Altin Bocova 

Ditelindja: 3 qershor 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vnedlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperia

26.

Emri: Lirim Bodini 

Ditelindja: 1 qershor 1993 (15 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Selishte/ Diber, Shqiperi

Dita e zhdukjes: Shkurt 2007 kur ishte 13 vjec 

Vendi i zhdukjes: Shqiperi

27.

Emri: Petrit Bojkaj

Ditelindja: 1 gusht 1984 (24 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Isniq/ Kosove, 

Akuzohet per: Akuzime seksuale mbetur ne tentative

Kerkohet nga: Peja/ Kosove

28.

Emri: Ismet Borici 

Ditelindja: 3 dhjetor 1976 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

30.

Emri: Ferdi Bracaj 

Ditelindja: 19 Maj 1979 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Ivanaj/ Malesi e Madhe/ Shkoder, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

31. 

Emri: Leonard Bracaj

Ditelindja: 15 korrik 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Ivanaj/Malesi e Madhe/ Shkoder,Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

32.

Emri: Engjell Brahimi 

Ditelindja: 1 Maj 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Fier/ Shqiperi

33.

Emri: Hair Breshani

Ditelindja: 5 shkurt 1960 (48 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mertiraj/ Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/ Shqiperi

34. 

Emri: Ali Bujupi 

Ditelindja: 13 shkurt 1955 (53 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Glogovac, Kosove

Akuzohet per: Vrasje mbetur ne tentative 

Kerkohet: Kosova 

35.

Emri: Halit Bullari 

Ditelindja: 1 Janar 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shales Elbasan, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Elbasan/ Shqiperi

36. 

Emri: Besnik Bungajaj

Ditelindja: 1 Gusht 1976 (32vjec) 

Vendlindja: Puke/ Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Perdhunim 

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

37. 

Emri: Astrit Bushi 

Ditelindja: 5 prill 1978 (30vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lac, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve dhe eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Lac/ Shqiperi

38.

Emri: Bashkim Buzani 

Ditelindja: 21 Maj 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Cerrik/Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje ne bashkepunim, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit ne krim

Kerkohet: Elbasan/ Shqiperi

39.

Emri: Petrit Buzi 

Ditelindja: 29 Janar 1973 (35 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kallm i madh/ Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perfshirje te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet: Fier/ Shqiperi

40.

Emri: Gentian Caka

Ditelindja: 19 qershor 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim 

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

41.

Emri: Bedri Cala

Ditelindja: 9 shtator 1975 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kutalli/Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Berat/ Shqiperi

42.

Emri: Gezim Cara

Ditelindja: 16 dhjetor 1981 (26 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Dom/Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Perdorim te armeve ne menyre te paligjshme 

Kerkohet: Puke/ Shqiperi

43.

Emri: Artur Carja 

Ditelindja: 12 gusht 1995 (13 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Elbasan, Shqiperi

Dita e zhdukjes: 7 qershor ( 8 vjec) 

Vendi i zhdukjes: Shqiperia

44. 

Emri: Arben Cauli

Ditelindja: 21 gusht 1968 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lushnje, Shqiperia 

Akuzohet per: Perdhunim 

Kerkohet: Lushnje/Shqiperi

45.

Emri: Blerim Celaj

Ditelindja: 23 prill 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Elbasan, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Elbasan/ Shqiperi

46.

Emri: Bledar Cerova 

Ditelindja: 15 prill 1977 (31vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi

Gjuhet qe flet: shqip, Italisht 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Berat/ Shqiperi

47.

Emri: Vilson Cobo

Ditelindja: 4 shkurt 1964 (44 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi

Akuzuar per: Vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Vlore/ Shqiperi

48.

Emri: Selami Cokaj 

Ditelindja: 5 gusht 1973 (35 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shoshan/ Tropoje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozviveve ne krime, kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Shkoder, Shqiperi

49.

Emri: Besnik Cuedari

Ditelindja: 16 Janar 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Therepel/ Skrapar, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Skrapar/ Shqiperi

50

Emri: Gjergj Cupi 

Ditelindja: 4 shkurt 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kacinar/ Mirdite, Shqiperia 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet: Mirdite/ Shqiperi

51.

Emri: Pellumb Daci

Ditelindja: 7 Janar 1953 (55 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tirana, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

52.

Emri: Fatmir Daja

Ditelindja: 20 Janar 1961 (47 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Ciflik Lushnje, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksploziveve ne krim

Kerkohet: Lushnje/ Shqiperi

53.

Emri: Dritan Dajti

Ditelindja: 17 Nentor 1971 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tirana, Shqiperia 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

54.

Emri: Kreshnik Dauti 

Ditelindja: 7 prill 1983 (25 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperia 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje mbetur ne tentative, perdorim te armeve ne krim ne menyre te paligjshme.

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

55.

Emri: Sokol Decka

Ditelindja: 21 Mars 1977 (31 vjec) 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet: Durres/Shqiperia

56.

Emri: Cukal Delija

Ditelindja:1 Nentor 1969 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kajvall/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Trafik te klandestineve

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi 

57.

Emri: Fiqeret Delija 

Ditelindja: 11 gusht 1965 (43 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Qenas Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne menyre te paligjshme ne krim

Kerkohet: Fier/ Shqiperi

58.

Emri: Nikolle Demaj 

Ditelindja: 2 qershor 1950 (58 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

59.

Emri: Plaurent Dervishaj 

Ditelindja: 2 dhjetor 1972 (35 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje ne bashkepunim, perdorim i armeve ne krime, organizate kriminale.

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

60.

Emri: Hysni Dervishi 

Ditelindja: 10 shkurt 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Erseke, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Korca/Shqiperi

61.

Emri: Kastriot Dervishi

Ditelindja: 15 prill 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Sheq-gajde/ Syzes/ Berat, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet: Vlora/ Shqiperi

62

Emri: Qendrim Dobruna

Ditelindja: 19 qershor 1986 (22 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Prishtina, Kosove

Akuzohet per: mashtrim 

Kerkohet: Prishtine, Kosove

63. 

Emri: Nesti Docja

Ditelindja: 27 Mars 1977 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: perdhunim 

Kerkohet: Tirana/Shqiperi

64.

Emri: Arben Doda 

Ditelindja: 12 qershor 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Uje Shtreze/ Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, per fshirje ne krim te armeve, eksploziveve

Kerkohet: Mirdita/ Shqiperi

65.

Emri: Gentian Doda

Ditelindja: 11 shtator 1978 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tirana, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Mat/ Shqiperi

66.

Emri: Preng Dodaj 

Ditelindja: 14 Janar 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Rreshen/ Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: fshehje te krimit kunder jetes dhe shendetit

Kerkohet: Mirdite/ Shqiperi

67.

Emri: Valentin Dodaj

Ditelindja: 29 shtator 1978 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Uje - Shtrez/ Mirdite Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje 

Kerkohet: Mirdita/ Shqiperi

68.

Emri: Durim Domi 

Ditelindja: 15 prill 1970 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Bilalas/ Maminas/ Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje 

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

69.

Emri: Enver Dondollaku 

Ditelindja: 15 Mars 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lushnje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim, vrasje me dashje organizate kriminale Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi, Tirana/ Shqiperi

70.

Emri: Petrit Dushi

Ditelindja: 1 shkurt 1971 (37vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kacinat/ Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet: Mirdita/ Shqiperi

71

Emri: Artjol Fata 

Ditelindja: 27 shkurt 1981 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Corovode/ Skrapar, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate kryerjes se krimit

Kerkohet nga: Skrapar/ Shqiperi

72.

Emri: Kastriot Fejzo 

Ditelindja: 9 shkurt 1971 (37 vjec) 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Korce/ Shqiperi



73.

Emri: Edison Fillolli 

Gjinia: Mashkullore 

Ditelindja: 15 qershor 1979 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Krrabe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet: Vrasje e kryer duke perdorur armet, eksplozivet, vjedhje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

74.

Emri: Kastriot Frasheri

Ditelindja: 5 tetor 1968 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: BeraT, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: perdhunim

Kerkohet nga: Lushnja/ Shqiperi

75

Emri: Prendush Fufi 

Ditelindja: 30 qershor 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mamurras Kurbin, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit 

Kerkohet nga: Kurbin/ Shqiperia

76.

Emri: Zef Fusha

Ditelindja: 2 qershor 1958 (50 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Palaj/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje mbetur ne tentative, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/Shqiperia 

77.

Emri: Ardian Garubi

Ditelindja: 24 Janar 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kosmac/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim ne menyre te paligjshme te armeve, eksplozivit gjate kryerjes se krimit

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

78.

Emri: Fehim Gashi 

Ditelindja: 22 shtator (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lipjan 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Prishtina/ UNMIK 

79.

Emri: Ardi Gerbi 

Ditelindja: 15 prill 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tirana,Shqiperi 

Akuza per: vrasje 

Kerkohet: Naples/ Collier/ Florida/ U.S 





80.

Emri: Qazim Gishti 

Ditelindja: 4 Maj 1950 (58 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Allprenaj/ Lushnje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Lushnja/ Shqiperi

81.

Emri: Artur Gjocaj 

Ditelindja: 14 prill 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Margegaj/ Tropoje, shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Tropoje/ Shqiperi

82.

Emri: Ndrek Gjokaj

Gjinia: mashkullore

Ditelindja: 13 dhjetor 1973 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tropoje, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet: Durres/ Shqiperi

83.

Emri: Arjan Gjoni

Ditelindja: 3 tetor 1978 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafik te qenieve njerezore, perdhunim

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi, Vlore/ Shqiperi

84.

Emri: Isak Gjorretaj

Ditelindja: 10 prill 1956 (52vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

85.

Emri: Rembrand Godo

Ditelindja: 17 shkurt 1985 (23 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje mbetur ne tentative

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/ Shqiperi

86.

Emri: Andrea Golloshi 

Ditelindja: 13 shkurt 1976 (32vjec) 

Vendlindja: Korce, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Albania 

87. 

Emri: Ilir Govaci

Ditelindja: 8 shkurt 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

88.

Emri: Durim Gremaj

Ditelindja: 24 shtator 1973 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: perdhunim

Kerkohet: Elbasan/ Shqiperi

89.

Emri: Agim Hajdaraj 

Ditelindja: 5 gusht 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tropoje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, perdorim te armeve, eksplizvit gjate krimit

Kerkohet: Tirana/ Shqiperi

90.

Emri: Hamdi Haklaj

Ditelindja: 15 Mars 1938 (70 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Babine-Tropoje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vrasje te kryera per motive te hakmarrjes, perdorim te paligjshem te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet: Tropoje/ Shqiperi

91.

Emri: Zylfije Haklaj 

Ditelindja: 2 qershor 1963 (45 vjece) 

Vendlindja: Kernaje/ Tropoje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

92.

Emri: Arseni Hasani

Ditelindja: 7 qershor 1981 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tepelene, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje kryer ne bashkepunim,. Perdorim te armeve , eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet: Gjirokaster/ Shqiperi

93.

Emri: Roland Hasani

Ditelindja: 13 Maj 1970 (38 vjec)

Vendlindja: Luaras/Kolonje, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet: Korce/ Shqiperi

94.

Emri: Selami Hasani 

Ditelindja: 28 Maj 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

95.

Emri: Vladimir Hasani 

Ditelindja: 9 Mars 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim i armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe Shqiperi

96.

Emri: Ekrem Hashani

Ditelindja: 9 shtator 1969 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Greme - Ferixaj 

Akuzohet per: trafik te klandestineve 

Kerkohet: Kosove/nga UNMIK

97.

Emri: Dritan Hate

Ditelindja: 7 Mars 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mazreke/ Korce,Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vjedhje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

98.

Emri: Izet Haxhia 

Ditelindja: 9 korrik 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tropoje Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

99.

Emri: Xhevair Hila

Ditelindja: 11 prill 1977 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Dardhe/ Librazhd, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Krim nderkombetar te organizuar, vjedhje

Kerkohet: Librazhd/ Shqiperi

100.

Emri: Bledar Hoxha 

Ditelindja: 4 shtator 1980 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durre, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te mbetur ne tentative

Kerkohet nga: Durres/Shqiperi

101. 

Emri: Fredi Hoxha

Ditelindja: 7 korrik 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shijak/ Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: perdhunim

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi



102.

Emri: Gezim Hoxha

Ditelindja: 17 janar 1968 (40 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Rrogozhine/ Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit

Kerkohet nga: Kavaje/Shqiperi

103.

Emri: Nazmi Hykaj 

Ditelindja: 3 Maj 1962 (46 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vorf/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafik te qenieve njerezore 

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

104.

Emri: Arlind Hyseni

Ditelindja: 16 qershor 1985 (23 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje perdorim te armeve dhe eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

105.

Emri: Ylli Hyskaj

Ditelindja: 3 korrik 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Berat/ Shqiperi, Tirana/ Shqiperi

106.

Emri: Defrim Iseberi

Ditelindja: 11 Mars 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shtiqen Kukes, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit

Kerkohet: Kukes/ Shqiperi

107.

Emri: Ibrahim Ismajli 

Ditelindja: 1 qershor 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lipjan/ Lipjlijan, Kosove

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet: Prishtina/ Kosove

108.

Emri: Daniel Jakuza

Ditelindja: 26 gusht 1972 (35 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: perdhunim

Kerkohet nga: Gjirokastra/ Shqiperi

109.

Emri: Agim Kabashi

Ditelindja: 20 gusht 1969 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Zalivishte/ Kukes, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: krime kuder femijeve, perdhunim

Kerkohet: Durres/Shqiperi

110. 

Emri: Xhevat Kaca

Ditelindja: 20 qershor 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Librazhd, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: perdhunim 

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiptare

111.

Emri: Lorenc Kafilaj 

Ditelindja: 18 nentor 1980 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiptare 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje kryer ne bashkepunim, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

112.

Emri: Feta Kaja

Ditelindja: 5 qershor 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit gjate krimit, vjedhje 

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

113.

Emri: Dritan Karaj 

Ditelindja: 13 shkurt 1981 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Nikel/Fushe Kruje,Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

114.

Emri: Gazmir Karemanaj 

Ditelindja: 27 qershor 1979 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Rromes-Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

115.

Emri: Ilmi Kila

Ditelindja: 21 korrik 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi 

116.

Emri: Sami Kila 

Ditelindja: 0 shkurt 1965 (43 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Ishem Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi

117.

Emri: Qendrim Dobruna 

Ditelindja: 19 qershor 1986 (22 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Prishtina, Kosova 

Akuzohet per: mashtrim

Kerkohet: Prishtina - Kosove 

118

Emri: Besnik Kishta

Ditelindja: 27 gusht 1977 (30 vjec) 

vendlindja: Cerrik/ Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: krime kunder femijeve, perdhunim 

Kerkohet ne: Elbasan/ Shqiperi

119.

Emri: Romeo Koci

Ditelindja: 1 qershor 1970 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Brataj/ Vlore, Shqiptare 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

120. 

Emri: Fatjon Kodra

Ditelindja: 6 dhjetor 1976 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tirana, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

121.

Mbiemri: Koka 

Emri: Marin 

Gjinia: Mashkullore 

Ditelindja: 23 shkurt 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shperdhet/ Kruje, Shqiperi 

Gjuhet qe flet: shqip 

Kombesia: shqiptare

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet nga: Kurbin/ Shqiperi

122.

Emri: Artur Kola 

Ditelindja: 22 gusht 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja Rrile/ Lezhe, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/Shqiperi

123.

Emri: Luan Kola 

Ditelindja: 20 prill 1973 (35 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Nderfushaz Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Organizate kriminale, perdorim te armeve, eksplozivit ne krim, perdhunim

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi



124.

Emri: Ndrec Kola

Ditelindja: 5 dhjetor 1962 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te paligjshme te armeve 

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi 

125.

Emri: Ilir Kondi 

Ditelindja: 3 shtator 1975 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje , Vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

126.

Emri: Astrit Koroveshaj

Ditelindja: 21 tetor 1975 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Perdhunim 

Kerkohet nga: Fier/Shqiperi

127.

Emri: Florim Krasniqi

Ditelindja: 7 tetor 1971 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Drenovc/ Kosova

Akuzohet per: Rrembim 

Kerkohet nga: UNMIK 

128.

Emri: Osman Krasniqi 

Ditelindja: 9 Mars 1959 (49 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim, perdorim te armeve ne krim

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi, Elbasan/ Shqiperi

129.

Emri: Artan Kronaj

Ditelindja: 17 Maj 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lac, Kurbin, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, Perdorim te paligjshem te armeve dhe municioneve

Kerkohet nga: Shkodra/ Shqiperi

130.

Emri: Perikli Kule

Ditelindja: 8 prill 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Libofshe/ Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

131.

Emri: Rafael Kurti 

Ditelindja: 19 korrik 1993 (15vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi 

Dita e zhdukjes: 17 nentor 2006 kur ishte 13 vjec 

Vendi i zhdukjes: Shqiperia 

132.

Emri: Agron Lacaj

Ditelindja: 1 Maj 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Aliaj/ M. Madhe/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve dhe municioneve

Kerkohet ne: Shkoder/Shqiperi

133.

Emri: Altin Lala 

Ditelindja: 16 Korrik 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Arreze vogel/ Tepelene, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve dhe muncioneve 

Kerkohet nga: Shqiperia

134.

Emri: Ndue Lala

Ditelindja: 9 Nentor 1954 (53 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mjede/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, Vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, perdorim te paligjshem te armeve dhe municioneve 

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

135.

Emri: Joni Lamaj 

Ditelindja: 12 korrik 1982 (26 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Tepelene, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/Shqiperi

136.

Emri: Merita Lamaj

Ditelindja: 21 prill 1964 (44 vjece) 

Vendlindja: Dukas/ Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje te mbetur ne tentative

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

137.

Emri: Armand Laska 

Ditelindja: 12 Gusht 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Durres, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Durres/ Shqiperi 

138. 

Emri: Gjovalin Lesi 

Ditelindja: 29 Mars 1969 (39 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Rrubik/ Mirdite, Shqiperia 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, perdorim te armeve dhe municioneve

Kerkohet nga: Mirdita/ Shqiperi



139.

Emri: Artan Leskaj

Ditelindja: 21 Janar 1970 (38 vjec ) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Shitje te lendeve narkotike

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/ Shqiperi

140.

Emri: Hasan Licaj 

Ditelindja: 14 Maj 1956 (52 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasja 

Kerkohet nga: Fier/Shqiperi

141.

Emri: Ylber Likaj

Gjinia: Mashkullore 

Ditelindja: 26 Maj 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Pleshe, Burrel,Shqiperi 

Dita e zhdukjes: 20 tetor 1996 kur ishte 21 vjec

Vendi i zhdukjes: Shqiperi

142.

Emri: Arsim Lita

Ditelindja: 15 Janar 1977 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kukes, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vrasje te mbetur ne tentative , Armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi 

143.

Emri: Hajdar Llani

Ditelindja: 10 korrik 1952 (56 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Cudhi/Qender/Kruje, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, armembjatje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Shqiperia 

144.

Emri: Eridval Llapi

Ditelindja: 22 Mars 1980 (28 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet:vrasje, Armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/Sheiperi

145.

Emri: Agustin Lleshaj

Ditelindja: 20 Mars 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Prosek Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Shqiperia 

146.

Emri: Gjergj Loga 

Ditelindja: 19 korrik 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Malebardhe-Milot-Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet: vrasja, armembajtje pa leje 

Kerkohet nga: Shqiperia

147.

Emri: Erlan Luari 

Ditelindja: 4 Mars 1980 (28 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Berat/ Shqiperi

148.

Emri: Bardh Lula 

Ditelindja: 20 Maj 1970 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: M.Rencit/ Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/ Shqiperi

149.

Emri: Edison Lumi

Ditelindja: 19 shtator 1981 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Korce, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Korce/ Shqiperi

150.

Emri: Festim Lushi 

Ditelindja: 22 shtator 1968 (40 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fushe/ Kruje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Drejtesia Sheqiptare 

151.

Emri: Preng Lushi 

Ditelindja: 27 Maj 1966 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lumzi/ Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet: Puke/ Shqiperi

152.

Emri: Amdi Luzi

Ditelindja: 28 korrik 1961 (47 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kucove, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana 

153.

Emri: Gezim Malollari

Ditelindja: 20 shkurt 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Shushice-Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vjedhje

Kerkohet nga: VLore/ Shqiperi

154.

Emri: Paulin Margjini

Ditelindja: 3 Mars 1967 (41 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Mirdite/ Shqiperi

155.

Emri: Aleks Marku

Ditelindja: 8 prill 1967 (41vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lezhe, Shqiptare 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje dhe armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

156.

Emri: Gazmir Marku 

Ditelindja: 14 tetor 1986 (21 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje e kryer ne bashkepunim, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/ Shqiperi

157.

Emri: Pal Marku

Ditelindja: 17 Gusht 1967 (41 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kallmet Lezhe, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, amembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/ Shqiperi

158.

Emri: Perikli Marku

Ditelindja: 5 prill 1964 (44 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vig/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje arembajtje pa leje 

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/Shqiperi

159.

Emri: Zef Marku

Ditelindja: 20 korrik 1961 (47 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Arrel/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Trafikim te qenieve njerezore 

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

160.

Emri: Flamur Mehmeti

Ditelindja: 14 qershor 1970 (38 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Podujeve Kosove

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Prishtine/ Kosove

161.

Emri: Ferit Memaj

Ditelindja: 5 Maj 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fierze/ Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje 

Kerkohet nga: Puke/ Shqiperi 

162.

Emri: Kristo Memaj 

Ditelindja: 21 Maj 1967 (41 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fush arez/ Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, organizate kriminale

Kerkohet nga: Puke/ Shqiperi

163.

Emri: Gezim Memeti

Ditelindja: 9 Nentor 1986 (21 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje, armembajtje pa leje 

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/Shqiperi

164.

Emri: Fatos Merkaj 

Ditelindja: 23 Janar 1979 (29 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mallkeq Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje 

Kerkohet nga: Vlore/ Shqiperi

165.

Emri: Ilir Mernica

Ditelindja: 22 shkurt 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi, Tirana/ Shqiperi

166.

Emri: Antonin Micaj 

Ditelindja: 6 prill 1964 (44 vjec) 

Vendlindja:Grude e re/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Lezhe/Sheiperi

167.

Emri: Saimir Muca

Ditelindja: 15 shtator 1974 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kavaje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

168.

Emri: Vullnet Mucelli

Ditelindja: 22 shkurt 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kresheve/ Permet, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

169. 

Emri: Sefket Musliji 

Ditelindja: 12 shkurt 1963 (45 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Konculj/ Bujanovac, Serbi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, krim te organizuar, terrorizem, vjedhje 

Kerkohet nga: Bujanovac/ Serbi, Vranje/ Serbi

170.

Emri: Fatmir Mustafallari

Ditelindja: 20 prill 1960 (48 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Gjorgjove/ Skrapar, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Skrapar/Shqiperi 

171.

Emri: Adriatik Myrta 

Ditelindja: 25 shkurt 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Derstile/ Elbasan,Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vjedhje

Kerkohet nga: Lushnja/ Shqiperi

172.

Emri: Nikollaq Naci

Ditelindja: 20 Maj 1965 (43 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: Arembajtje pa leje, prodhim dhe shitje te lendeve narkotike 

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

173.

Emri: Kliton Nanushi 

Ditelindja: 8 prill 1982 (26 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Corovode/ Skrapar, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafik te qenieve njerezore

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

174.

Mbiemri: 

Emri: Pllumb Narkaj 

Ditelindja: 19 Maj 1972 (36 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Kastrat/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi 

175

Emri: Dod Ndoci

Ditelindja: 10 Janar 1967 (41 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Pjetroshan/ M. Madhe/ Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje 

Kerkohet nga: Shkodra/ Shqiperi

176. 

Emri: Eduart Neimi

Ditelindja: 25 Maj 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Mbjeshov/ Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje 

Kerkohet nga: Berat/ Shqiperi

177.

Emri: Bib Nikja 

Ditelindja: 15 Janar 1982 (26 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Karme/ Shkoder, Shqiperi

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vrasje te mbetur ne tentative, arembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Shkodra/ Shqiperi

178.

Emri: Mark Nikolli

Gjinia: Mashkullore 

Ditelindja: 28 prill 1964 (44 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Domgjon/ Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje , armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Mirdite/ Shqiperi

179.

Emri: Nikoll Nikolli

Ditelindja: 31 Dhjetor 1973 (34 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lumbardhe/ Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje e kryer ne bashkepunim, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Shkoder/ Shqiperi

180.

Emri: Paulin Nikolli

Ditelindja: 5 shtator 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fan/ Mirdite, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vjedhje

Kerkohet: Kruje/ Shqiptare

181.

Emri: Kostandin Nishku

Ditelindja: 17 tetor 1965 (42 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Cekin/ Gramsh, Shqipteri 

Akuzohet per: krime ndaj femijeve , vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Durres , Gramsh/ Shqiperi

182.

Emri: Pasho Novruzaj 

Ditelindja: 18 Janar 1971 (37 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Vlore, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje e kryer ne bashkepunim, vjedhje e kryer ne bashkepunim

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

183.

Emri: Zenel Onjea

Ditelindja: 13 Nentor1976 (31 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Gjirokaster, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:krime kunder femijeve, armembajtje pa leje, organizate kriminale

Kerkohet ne: Gjirokaster/ Shqiperi

184.

Emri: Ismet Oruci

Ditelindja: 8 prill 1975 (33 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Myc Mamez/ Kukes, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Athina/ Greqi, Tirana/Shqiperi

185.

Emri: Kastriot Oxhaj

Ditelindja: 8 shtator 1964 (44 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Osmenzeze, Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Berati/ Shqiperi

186.

Emri: Andrea Papa 

Ditelindja: 26 shtator 1964 (43 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje 

Kerkohet nga: Berat/Shqiperi

187.

Emri: Valter Paplekaj 

Ditelindja: 23 Maj 1981 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Lekbibaj Tropoje, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Tropoje/ Shqiperi

188.

Emri: Ervis Pashaj

Ditelindja: 20 shkurt 1985 (23 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

189. 

Emri: Viktor Pelivani

Ditelindja: 12 Janar 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje te kryer ne bashkepunim, vjedhje e kryer ne bashkepunim, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

190.

Emri: Mikel Pellumbi

Ditelindja: 25 shkurt 1978 (30 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: trafik te lendeve narkotike 

Kerkohet nga: Shqiperi

191.

Emri: Ilir Pere 

Ditelindja: 22 korrik 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Gramsh/ Elbasan, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: krim kunder femijeve, krim kunder femijeve ne bashkepunim, vrasje e mbetur ne tentative , vrasje e kryer ne bashkepunim, armembajtje pa leje , rrembim personi kryer ne bashkepunim, perdhumim

Kerkohet nga: Elbasan/ Shqiperi, San Maria Capua Vetere/ Itali 

192.

Forename: Riza Pleparaku 

Ditelindja: 10 prill 1958 (50 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Pobrat, Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje

Kerkohet nga: Fier/ Shqiperi

193.

Emri: Ledio Pogace

Ditelindja: 11 korrik 1976 (32 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fier, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Vlora/ Shqiperi

194.

Emri: Leke Prendi

Ditelindja: 27 shtator 1980 (27 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Fush - Arez/ Puke, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per:vrasje, arembajtje pa leje, vjedhje 

Kerkohet nga: Puke/ Shqiperi 

195.

Emri: Vladimir Preza

Ditelindja: 17 gusht 1982 (26vjec) 

Vendlindja: Barbullush, Shkoder, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, armembajtje pa leje

Kerkohet nga: Shkodra/Shqiperi

196.

Emri: Musa Protoduari 

Ditelindja: 28 gusht 1945 (63 vjec) 

Vendlindja: Poshnje-Berat, Shqiperi 

Akuzohet per: vrasje, krim te organizuar

Kerkohet nga: Tirana/ Shqiperi

197.

Emri: Haki Krasniqi

Ditelindja: 12 tetor 1977 (30 vjec)

Vendlindja: Prizren/ Kosove

Dita e zhdukjes: Maj 2002 kur ishte 24 vjec

Vendi i zhdukjes: Prizren, Serbi

----------


## extrem

> *Ja 200 te shumekerkuarit shqiptare ne te gjithe boten
> *
> Redinalda Caushaj 
> E Hene, 29 Dhjetor 2008
> 
> 14.
> 
> Emri: Edon Bajrami
> 
> ...


*Esht gabim kjo apo, nuk e dini se prishtina gjindet ne shtetin e kosoves*

----------


## iliria e para

> Po keshtu ne kete liste gjenden emrat e Gentian Cakes, Izet Haxhise, i njohur si ekzekutori i deputetit te PD-se Azem Hajdari, nje prej drejtuesve te "Bandes se Lushnjes", Enver Dondollaku, etj.


Nuk e di se kush eshte burimi i ketyre informatave, por eshte me shume gabime.
Azem Hajdari eshte ekzekekutuar  nga ana e Fatmir Haklaj (per te hakmarr vrasjen e vellait),por edhe ky me vone  eshte e ekzekutuar nga regjimi i Sali Berishes.  E jo veçse ky por edeh 3 vellezer tjere te tij dhe disa kusherinj te tyre jane ekzekutur. 

Normal qe nuk ka ekstradime nga shetet perendimore dhe shkaku dihet. Pra e dine se Sala (rregjimi) eshte  i implikuar neshume nga  keto krimet e kryera, direkt ose indirekt.

----------


## Jackie

Po Altin Lala cdo aty .lol

lujti dje me kombetaren :P haha

ps. Hiqe dritan dajtin nga lista se i lau hesapet perfundimisht.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

sa te ri ishin shumica dhe per vrasje pupupu ca boet keshtu mer zot i modh paska ngel dynjaja keq per te vra rob..per ti gjet kan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Eshte biznesi i organeve ne mes.Nuk esht qellimi me i vra por me i mor veshken zemren apo ku ta di une.Ka dal ne mode per mafian tani trafikimi i organeve.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me sa di une kjo mode ka kohe...biles nji veshk shko der ke nja 70 mij € ke me shit gjo ti :P...amon ca me bo gjynof per zotin po ja qe ka dhe keshtu gjonash

----------


## Aksinja

> Nuk e di se kush eshte burimi i ketyre informatave, por eshte me shume gabime.
> Azem Hajdari eshte ekzekekutuar  nga ana e Fatmir Haklaj (per te hakmarr vrasjen e vellait),por edhe ky me vone  eshte e ekzekutuar nga regjimi i Sali Berishes.  E jo veçse ky por edeh 3 vellezer tjere te tij dhe disa kusherinj te tyre jane ekzekutur. 
> 
> Normal qe nuk ka ekstradime nga shetet perendimore dhe shkaku dihet. Pra e dine se Sala (rregjimi) eshte  i implikuar neshume nga  keto krimet e kryera, direkt ose indirekt.


Ju paskeni informata goxha të përcipta dhe të gauara, do thoja mos u shprehni me hamendësime apo informacione të marra me anën e thashethemeve

----------


## Vdekja

Paskna shpetuar kesaj radeh ...nuk qenkam n'liste ! :Lulja3:

----------

